
How to Download All Your NSFW Posts Before Tumblr Removes Them - pettesans132
https://filthy.media/how-to-download-all-your-nsfw-posts-before-tumblr-removes-them
======
equalunique
Migrating to Wordpress seems like a precarious approach, but a necessary one
for many out there who wish to continue what they are doing.

If you are only interested in saving content, then TumblThree is a decent tool
(Windows-only):

[https://github.com/johanneszab/TumblThree](https://github.com/johanneszab/TumblThree)

